# Bildschirmauflösung ändern



## yyannekk (12. Mrz 2012)

Kann man irgendwie erzwingen (möglichst mit Java) dass sich die Bildschirmauflösung ändert?
Google und Suche haben mich da nicht wirklich weitergebracht


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Mrz 2012)

Na da würde mich ja echt mal interessieren was du in google eingegeben hast, dass du da keine Lösung gefunden hast....


----------



## pro2 (12. Mrz 2012)

Java Native Interface ? Wikipedia

und sowas wie:
ChangeDisplaySettings function (Windows)
ChangeDisplaySettingsEx function (Windows)

Hab ich beim googlen gefunden.


----------



## yyannekk (12. Mrz 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Na da würde mich ja echt mal interessieren was du in google eingegeben hast, dass du da keine Lösung gefunden hast....



naja ich hab speziell Lösungen in Java gesucht und so auf die schnelle nichts gefunden. Scheint es ja auch nicht nativ zu geben.


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Mrz 2012)

Dafür braucht man kein jni:
Lesson: Full-Screen Exclusive Mode API (The Java™ Tutorials > Bonus)


----------



## yyannekk (12. Mrz 2012)

Ah danke... Hatte bis jetzt nur den FullScreen Exclusive Mode gesehen und das mit dem DisplayMode übersehen


----------

